# Aristo 100 ton hoppers video clip



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I still don't like the quality of these down loads. not sure what I'm doing wrong. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oapWSHvHLmw finally got it to load up. 

Changed the url to a better clip.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Great vid Marty. I like it.


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow. Your approach to the hobby is as far from mine as it gets, but I have to say, I admire and respect your train work. 

As for the video...excellent. One camera position. No fancy edits. Yet very effective. Love it.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice video Marty. The elevator and back ground scenery makes you think "is it real or just 1:29th"


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow! How large is your railroad? With that many cars, I lost count, the front and rear of the train should be touching.


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Marty 
Great video 
Were all three locos powered or just two 
Also were was your battery and RC car did you make one out of a hopper 
Matt


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, about as close to "real" as you can get. Good job.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The 10 amp TE is in the first hopper, both lead are powered. last unit depowered, (rolls free) 
Dan, my RR is not big enough, this is the eastern 1/4 of the RR approx


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Marty 
What kind of batterys do you use to power the to -9 
And what kind of run time do you get 
MAtt


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

18 volt Milw tool batterys. 
They last during my run time. Thus I never keep track of it.


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks marty


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video Marty, Grandson said 53 cars I didn't count.


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

TOO COOL! Fantastic, Marty, just fantastic!! Keep up the great work!


----------

